# Star Trek



## Mon Mon (Dec 27, 2002)

I think Star Trek Beats Star Wars any day

Whats your opinion which is better?


Of course thow Star Trek is the Best and can never be beaten


----------



## arnisador (Dec 27, 2002)

See also Kaith's other forum:

http://bbs.rustaz.com/


----------



## the_kicking_fiend (Dec 28, 2002)

Ah my VERY young padwan, so much to learn you have.  Star Trek will Wars always be better than.  That make sense? haha.  So many great quotes it's just funnier and the skill of the jedi's and the fights are much better.  In Star Trek the original, fair enough there was some decent competition but nowadays it's al about strange technology and not enough about the power of the dark side!!

your friendly fiend,
D


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 29, 2002)

Star wars is definately much better. I just can't get myself to sit through any star trek anything.


----------



## Mon Mon (Dec 29, 2002)

Jfarns you know it is within you feel it out and come to the Trek side


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 29, 2002)

I prefer TOS myself, but the original SW movies are on the favs list. 

So...now to bring back the age old argument...which is better?  The Enterprise or a Star Destroyer?


----------



## Mon Mon (Dec 29, 2002)

The Enterprise would destroy the Star Destroyer


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Dec 29, 2002)

you... will be... destroyed... sorry for the bad shatner... star wars will always beat star trek... and there is no way the enterprise could ever beat a destroyer...


----------



## Master of Blades (Dec 29, 2002)

Starwars has LightSabers...........Nuff Said


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 29, 2002)

We sat down once and used revised SFB rules.... had the updated Constitution class (PV 451) vs an Imperial class star destroyer (PV 28,500). (The Galactica by comparison has a PV of 17,000)

Short summary:
The SD heavily out guns the Enterprise-A on the short range weapons.  At close range, the SD can rapidly pound a fed heavy cruiser into dust.  This is complimented by the fact that the SD is basically an aircraft carrier in space, with a large compliment of fighters.  Whenever  the EA  was within short range, the pinpricks from the fighters, combined with the large number of sr lasers were overwelming.

At longer range, it was quite different.  The EA has stronger shielding, and fewer, but heavier main armament.  As long as the EA could do high speed overruns, drop a SD shield, then land overloaded photons at PBR, its higher manuverability allowed it to inflict significant damage.  The fighters were neutralized by the EA's high speed passes.

If ya play SFB, heres a good link for SSD's : http://www.smileylich.com/sfb/indexsfb.html


----------



## Kirk (Dec 29, 2002)

*Q* vs. The Emperor, the truest battle of all.  Or even *Q* vs. Yoda,
for the rebellion sympathizers.  No doubt that *Q* would open a
serious can of whoop ***.

Borg vs Rebellion? or Borg vs. Empire?  Winner each time .. Da Borg! 

Who defeated the Borg?  Who, for lack of a better word, "defeated" *Q*?  

Name one person/planet/alliance in Star Wars that could beat *
Q* or The Borg.  

The prosecutions rests!


----------



## Kenpo Wolf (Dec 29, 2002)

Do you people know it's all sci fi and the fi part stands for FICTION? . BTW, my money would be with Star Wars. Yoda would outsmart Q and R2D2 would just reprogram the Borg. The only technology advantage Star Trek has over Star Wars is the use of teleportation devices.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 29, 2002)

What!!!!  Not real!!!!  BLASPHEMY!!!!

Next thing you'll be telling us is that this Ring I have doesn't really cause Hobbits to wet themselves.


----------



## cdhall (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kenpo Wolf _
> *Do you people know it's all sci fi and the fi part stands for FICTION? . BTW, my money would be with Star Wars. Yoda would outsmart Q and R2D2 would just reprogram the Borg. The only technology advantage Star Trek has over Star Wars is the use of teleportation devices. *



1. Fiction.  Right.  So was the Trojan War.  The Garden of Eden.  Noah's Ark...

2. Yoda would outsmart Q of course, much like Picard would do, but Q would smoke him anyway, just like Q would do.  And then there is the Squire of Gothos.  He is mad and you can't outsmart him, he's a nut.  But he needs his machine.  Unless he's more powerful now as an adult.  If he's an adult now.

3. Dr. McCoy was an Black Belt in Kenpo.  He tested for 1st when Elvis tested for 5th.

4. Star Trek the Original Series is better than Star Wars IV and V because it came first.  Star Wars V was one of the Best Movies of All Time.  Star Wars VI was not as good as Star Wars IV and V.  The Next Generation was often as good as the Original Trek.

5. Rick Berman needs to be beaten to death over a period of several years.  He didn't waste a lot of time running Star Trek into the Ground starting with the last half of the last season of The Next Generation.  I decided not to investigate it much.  Season 1.5 to about 6.5 were mostly outstanding.  Star Trek V sucked.  Star Trek VI began re-writing Trek history and Nicholas Meyer started it.  I think it was a joke on the studio for bring back Spock and then asking him to come back to save their butt.

6. :soapbox: 
I'm ranting like an insane man.  
I'll go take my pills now.


----------



## cdhall (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cdhall _
> *3. Dr. McCoy was an Black Belt in Kenpo.  He tested for 1st when Elvis tested for 5th.*



Kirk might have been a Black Belt in Tae Kwon Do.  I don't know where that flying dropkick comes from.  I want to learn that by the time I make it to Black even though it is not in our curriculum.

Actually, I did see a guy do this once with great effect, he studied a Very Old Form of Kung Fu.  He was amazing.

And I guess Spock probably studied a system derived from George Dillman.

Apparently most of the rest of the Security team were untrained.  Maybe if you flunked out of the Academy or graduated in the bottom 25% or so they offered you a commision as a Security Officer?


----------



## Kirk (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cdhall _
> *Apparently most of the rest of the Security team were untrained.  Maybe if you flunked out of the Academy or graduated in the bottom 25% or so they offered you a commision as a Security Officer? *



Yes, and you were given a red shirt.


----------



## Taiji fan (Dec 30, 2002)

no contest...Star Wars episode 4.....nothing to touch it....


----------



## GouRonin (Dec 30, 2002)

Star Trek should stay on TV where it belongs and away from the big screen and Star Wars should stay in the theatres and away from the TV.


----------



## Cthulhu (Dec 30, 2002)

F A R S C A P E 

Cthulhu


----------



## JDenz (Dec 30, 2002)

Star Wars Yoda Rules.  Enterprise Star Destroyer not a far matchmap.  It would have to be a federation ship that was built for just war.  Besides Enterprise can fight at warp speed and the star wars people can't do anything going faster then light so they would lose everytime.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 30, 2002)

I just can't get into Star Trek in anyway, shape, or form. I thought it was horrible when I was younger and still do today. I can't watch an episode on t.v. but that's just my opinion. I'm glad that the rest of you enjoy and keep it in business though.


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Dec 30, 2002)

darth vader vs. capt kirk... vader for certain he would just choke his bad acting *** from across the star system lol

the emperor vs. capt picard... the emperor he could just zap him with a bolt of lighting... damn my spelling sucks tonight lol


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 30, 2002)

Ah, but if the Emperor was really all that powerful, he would make hair grow on capt cueball.


----------



## JDenz (Dec 30, 2002)

kirk always wins it isn't fair.  Picard would find some way to win to Good guys always win in the end.  I can't wait till they make a movie like star trec or star wars where all the good guys die and evil wins out in the end.  Now that would be my kind of movie all the noble sacerfice for nothing.


----------



## Jill666 (Dec 30, 2002)

That's why Empire was so good! The best of the Star Wars movies in some ways- :jediduel: 

Star Trek blows (IMHFO):flame:


----------



## JDenz (Dec 31, 2002)

Even in star wars you knew that the good guys were going to win.  It was just a set back.  And Luke was still alieve I am talking if Star Wars was like I think they should end a movie MF should have been destroyed Rebal alience wipped out at hoth.  Luke killed by Vader or better yet turned to the dark side and Chewie back into slavery


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 31, 2002)

Thats the problem...ya get all wired on Dr.P and suddenly, you have this desire to deal in wookie bondage fliks. 

Seriously, Dark Horse has been putting out some pretty decent alternative timeline stuff lately.  1 where Luke dies on Hoth, another where the 1st DS blasts Yavin to bits, and Leia ends up a dark jedi.


----------



## Kenpo Wolf (Jan 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Thats the problem...ya get all wired on Dr.P and suddenly, you have this desire to deal in wookie bondage fliks.
> *



ROFLMAO


----------



## JDenz (Jan 1, 2003)

well ya it is good stuff


----------



## Pyros (Jan 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Star wars is definately much better. I just can't get myself to sit through any star trek anything. *



Yeah, I've noticed that about today's kids. Wars is just an action fantasy while Trek tries to make you think and actually have a plot with some mystery and intrique.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 6, 2003)

ok....

Amidala or 7of9 or that Vulcan chick?


Han Solo or Capt Archer?


:rofl:


----------



## JDenz (Jan 7, 2003)

Definitly N.Portman she is way to hot in the second star Wars.  Definitly Han Solo to Archer is kind of a pussy.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 7, 2003)

Careful...He'll tell Ziggy on ya and Quantum Leap your ***. 

Personally, I'll go for Leia. Loved the slavegirl outfit.

Hamil was ok, but I think that Ewan McGregor did a good job as Kenobi.

But I think Kahn would mop the floor with em all.


----------



## cdhall (Jan 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Careful...He'll tell Ziggy on ya and Quantum Leap your ***.
> 
> Personally, I'll go for Leia. Loved the slavegirl outfit.
> ...



Leia was hot.  I don't watch Enterprise, but that Vulcan chick is hot too.  I never watched Voyager so I don't know about 7s personality, but she was nice to look at.

Han and Kirk seem alike.  They might both be able to take Khan who is probably smart enough to outfox Vader.


----------



## Mon Mon (Jan 7, 2003)

NEVER go to a star wars convention and shout out at the top of your Lungs Star Trek is better. I did and it was the first and only time in my life i got beat up by a bunch of Nerds


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 7, 2003)

You shouldn't have inhaled.  FanBoy Funk is a deadly thing.....especially towards day 3.....:rofl:


----------



## JDenz (Jan 7, 2003)

Ya but Leia has aged badly.  forget her.  =-)  Vader would crush them all cause he could choke them over the view screen


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 7, 2003)

Well, yeah....definately aged badly. 

Am now thinking what I could do with real Sith powers....mmmmm


----------



## Yari (Jan 8, 2003)

Star Trek - anytime....

Followed up with Babylon 5


/Yari


----------



## TKDman (Jan 8, 2003)

My opinion:

StarWars is more of a fairy tale sci-fi scenario.  Little kids really love it.. the whole Light Saber/Jedi concept turns people on too.

Star Trek is more realistic because it describes the future of Earth in a logical way.  

I prefer Star Trek because it is more political and it makes more sense to me.  (Nanites, Diplomacy with Other Life, Space Travel)

As far as Sci Fi goes....

X-Files is the best, realistic real time Sci Fi show out there.


----------



## JDenz (Jan 8, 2003)

okay nowyou guys are getting really weird I think I am done on this thread.


----------



## Kenpo Wolf (Jan 13, 2003)

I think my favorite sci fi series of all time would have to be Star Gate followed closely by Babylon 5 and Space; Above and Beyond. Much like Firefly, Space; AaB was sadly put to death before it's time

As for as the movies are concerned, my favorites are Logan's Run, Blade Runner and Star Wars which is closely tied with Star Trek


----------



## Pyros (Jan 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kenpo Wolf _
> *I think my favorite sci fi series of all time would have to be Star Gate*



I liked the concept of SG, because it was so similar to the original Trek series: in each episode they went to a new planet and met a new race and got into trouble with it, only escaping because of their withs, diplomacy skills and overall goodness.


----------



## Blindside (Jan 13, 2003)

Hmmm, chalk me up as a space station fan, of the Trek series DS9 was my favorite, and I loved Babylon 5.  I think the reasons I liked these series was because they DIDN'T go out and find new species/plots every week, and have them neatly resolved by shows end, both of the "station" shows have continueing story arcs that evolve over time.  I happen to like the darker future posed by DS9, rebellion, war, politics, back-biting, betrayel, religious factions, etc. it made it more compelling to me.  I grew tired of the happy well-adjusted future shown in TNG.  One of my favorite TNG shows was when Lt. Ro betrays the Federation and joins the Maquis.  Anyway, both of the "station" shows have continueing story arcs that evolve over time.  

I liked TNG, but found Voyager to be unwatchable, and I really haven't paid any attention to Enterprise except for the first couple of episodes.  

Hmmm, other shows:
Firefly was.... odd, I never really got a feel for it.

I really like Farscape and SG, but Farscape is far more inventive.  I can't believe it has been cancelled.  

Space: Above and Beyond was excellent, and I loved how they ended it by killing of damn near everybody.

Yeah, I'm a sci-fi geek. 

Lamont


----------



## JDenz (Jan 13, 2003)

bab 5 was my favorite of all time of the shows


----------



## Bagatha (Jan 13, 2003)

I think they are equal, they cant be compared in terms of firepower or who is hotter (Kirk was way more of a stud then Han)because they are set in 2 different timeframes (long ago, far away......vs the future of earth). And there are different aliens invoved. I think Star Wars aliens are uglier hands down, but how about this: If you had to actually live in one of those time frames assuming it was real, which life would you choose to live?? Wanna be a Jedi Knight and save the Empire from evil.... or Command an Intrepid class starship and explore the galaxy, make first contact, battle Romulans etc.

I would seriously LOVE to live on a federation ship. I think that would be So Sweeeet. Get Martial Arts training from hundreds of different races. Spank Cardasians. Eat anything you want and its all nutritous. And c'mon, the uniforms are WAY sexier then those drab cloaks LOL.


----------



## JDenz (Jan 13, 2003)

No way being a Jedi before the second movie or after the 6th movie would rock beyound rocking


----------



## shadowdragon (Feb 15, 2003)

I don't say which would beat which (in imaginary battle) but personally I like Star Trek more (not the original show and older movies so much though...).


----------

